# Coffee-Rubbed Steaks



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

Friends of mine are raving about the coffee-rubbed steaks they enjoyed at a restaurant recently. 

Have any of you tried doing that? If so, please share your favorite recipe for the coffee rub mixture as well as directions for cooking. 

Thank you!


----------



## fincher (Jul 5, 2005)

you mean just the technique?

I've done them before, I just used fresh ground coffee, then I seasoned the steak with salt and pepper, then rubbed the steak with the ground coffee, trying to get a fairly thick covering.

Then I use a hot pan and pan sear the steak.

Thats all there is! do you need help with sauce too?


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I tried some coffee rubs that I got from Venison America out of Hudson Wisconsin. They were amazingly good! Especially on some of their Cert. Black Angus NY Strips and Tenderloins that I also tried!

www.venisonamerica.com

doc


----------



## vera bradley (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you both!

Looks great, Delta Doc. This may be what was used. I'll probably order some of the rub soon.

Fincher, yes, please. My friends never mentioned a sauce, but I'd like to know how you prepare yours.


----------



## davecooks (Nov 21, 2005)

Hey Vera-

I know exacty what you're talking about! It's awesome! I'm including the recipe here, it's a page from the manuscript of my forthcoming cookbook titled, _Boy Eats World! Eclectic & Easy Recipes Inspired by Home & Afar_ (Lake Isle Press).

For more info and recipes check out my site at: http://www.chefdavidlawrence.com

JOHN'S COFFEE STEAK
_I first heard the idea of coating a big juicy piece of steak with coffee grounds from my friend John. It seemed strange, to say the least. And I wasn't at all sold on the idea. Then I read an article in the newspaper food section that said there was a restaurant in Seattle that featured something similar on their menu and it was all the rage. Curious, I decided to experiment and give it a try. The coffee rub forms a beautiful, almost black crust on the outside and as you cut into the steak it gives way to the tender pink meat inside. One bite and I was hooked! It took a few attempts to get just the right balance of coffee along with the sweet, salty and spicy. My first incarnations were entirely too peppery, leaving my lips numb for hours! I think I finally got it right here and take my word, however odd it may sound, it's a killer combination. Thanks, John! _

Serves 4

FOR THE COFFEE RUB
1/2 cup coarse ground coffee
1/4 cup Kosher salt
1/4 cup coarse ground black pepper
1/4 cup dark brown sugar

FOR THE STEAKS
2 tablespoons canola oil
4 (8 ounce) New York or Rib Eye steaks

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees.

To make the dry rub, place the coffee, salt, pepper and brown sugar in a small bowl and toss gently with a fork to combine. Any leftover rub can be stored in the freezer for another time. Heat the canola oil in a large heavy oven-proof skillet (preferably cast-iron) over high heat until almost to the smoking point. Pat steaks dry with paper towels and generously and evenly coat all sides with the coffee rub. Sear well to form a good crust, about 2 to 3 minutes per side. Don't panic if the steaks look a little charred, that's what you're going for and will insure lots of flavor. Transfer the skillet to the hot oven and cook for 7 to 9 minutes for medium rare, or until desired doneness. Let the meat rest for 5 to 10 minutes before devouring greedily.


----------

